# Molly ~ In Loving Memory



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)

I had to make a difficult decision and let my 13 year old Molly go This afternoon. She's had DM for a couple of years now and the last few weeks she took a turn for the worse. This past weekend we decided it was time. 

Yesterday we quietly celebrated her 13 birthday and spoiled her rotten. Our lives are so enriched because of her. We never expected her to live this long.

At 2 she started losing weight and the vet diagnosed she had exocrine pancreatic insufficiency. We've been giving her pills before every meal to help her digestion. She put some weight back but was always a little skinny.

At 6 she started limping. Her right ACL was torn, so she get TPLO surgery. She recovered nicely the 2 years later when she was 8, the left one went.

Through all that, she never once complained. She is our 1st GSD. We've brought 2 puppies home when she was 2 and at 11. Both GSD's of course. She was great little lady. Because of her, we will always have a German Shepherd's in our Home.


----------



## Apoolutz (Jan 19, 2013)

Sorry for your loss, run free Molly


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

So sorry to hear your sad news. We just lost our male GSD to DM in Feb. as well, so we feel your sadness and pain. I feel sure Molly indeed had a very blessed life with you. And yes, once you've loved a GSD, you're hooked. Our best to you, Bob


----------



## lovemygirl (Jan 19, 2014)

Hi there -

Just thought I'd reach out as I just had to let my first GSD, Eva, go on 4/30/14, and I see that 4/30 was the birthday of one of your girls. My Eva had Exocrine Pancreatic Insufficiency too. I got her to fatten up once, for about a month - she was very vain, I used to tell people, since she usually stayed around 60-65lb (bit too skinny on her frame). 

Anyway, what a wonderful legacy Molly left -- you seem like a wonderful owner and now who knows how many Shepherds will get to experience you as a guardian, and how many of your (surely) responsible, caring friends will see your GSDs and choose one for themselves. She touched your lives -- as you so aptly put it, she enriched them, and you went on to brighten and enrich other folks' lives as a result of that, too. Her presence rippled (and continues to ripple) out to affect many other beings, humans and dogs alike, and so you can know that in some ways, her spirit still lives on in this world. 

Peace to you and yours. It's not easy. But then, that is a testament to the lives of these wonderful dogs - that their loss is so deeply felt.

Take care of yourself in the coming days. And as the good memories come, slowly, to your stunned and saddened mind, let them alleviate your tears and your sorrow - that's what Molly would want.

_PS: You may want to ask a mod to move your post to the loving memory section (In Loving Memory - German Shepherd Dog Forums) since Molly has already passed._


----------



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)

Here's a picture of the Sweet Girl.


----------



## bill (Nov 8, 2013)

So sorry she was beautiful!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## AKIRA3 (Jul 17, 2013)

Molly is beautiful.
So sorry for her passing.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

Beautiful girl...so very sorry for your loss. They are all so incredibly special. RIP Molly.
Take care.


----------



## DWP (Mar 31, 2011)

*My thoughts and prayers*

Peace be with you.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. 

We never have enough time with them, I wish they lived longer.


----------



## Shade (Feb 20, 2012)

I'm very sorry for your loss :hugs: RIP Molly


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

I am sorry to hear of your loss. RIP, sweet Molly.
Sheilah


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

So sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl!


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

I am sorry to hear about your loss of beautiful Molly. You gave her a wonderful life and I'm sure she loved you for that. RIP sweet Molly...


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

Goodbye Molly----never forgotten, always loved.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

I am sorry for your loss of Molly  She is Pain free now watching over you like a guardian angel...


----------



## Billn1959 (Aug 11, 2012)

Thank you all for your kind words. Its been an emotional week. We are so Blessed to have her for 13 years. I'd like to share a few more pics of her.

July 2001 the day we brought her home.


That cute puppy turned into a beautiful young lady



She always loved her walks in the park. We always had to spell p-a-r-k around her or she would get all excited.



Here she is with Maggie on the right, 2 years younger.


With Howie in 2012 She didn't know what to make of him at first, but she warmed to him.


Someday soon Baby Girl


----------



## Wade (Jun 23, 2003)

Beautiful girl. My condolences on your loss.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your sweet Molly. As others have said its so hard to lose this dedicated companions. Your pictures of Molly tell the story of a wonderful life and beautiful soul. Run free sweet Molly run free.


----------



## Romany (Apr 22, 2014)

My thoughts are with you and your family.
The great pictures show a beautiful GSD that was well loved.


----------



## SuperG (May 11, 2013)

Billn1959 said:


> Because of her, we will always have a German Shepherd's in our Home.



What a wonderful tribute to your beloved Molly....she'll live on in your hearts forever.

So sorry for your loss but I am glad to see that she impacted you in such a great fashion that her legacy will live on, not just in your hearts but in your house as well.

SuperG


----------



## Alice13 (Feb 21, 2014)

Rip molly

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

Sorry for the loss of your beautiful girl. She was lucky to have you and you her. No matter how long we get to spend with them, it always feel too short.


----------



## emilybyrne (Dec 18, 2013)

I'm so sorry for your loss, she was so beautiful. It's never the same without them.


----------



## Wicked Seraphim (May 17, 2014)

My condolences. Molly was simply gorgeous. I know you'll miss her.


----------

